# What do you lift (8 reps)



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so i'm interested to hear how my lifts compare to others on here.

I'm by no way that strong as I come from originally doing martial arts, then onto bodybuilding and now a bit of bodybuilding style weight lifting and MMA.

So I just wanna know what people are lifiting on the following excercises for around 8 rep range. Would also be good for squats to hear what you lift for full repetitions rather than partial.

I have put what I lift max for 8 reps as well.

Squat: 160kg ATF

Deadlifts: 180kg

Barbell Bench press Flat: 145kg

Bent over row (either grip): 160kg

Dumbell shoulder press: 50kg (prob could go slightly higher but unfortunately this is the max my dumbells go to)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends on your form. That's a huge bench press in relation to your squat and deadlift. Stick up a video or two so we know what we're up against.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It depends on your form. That's a huge bench press in relation to your squat and deadlift. Stick up a video or two so we know what we're up against.


i'll do this when i get a chance then and work out how to upload videos from my phone to here lol

I did think it was fairly strong as i've never gone too heavy on deads, squats i used to do really heavy but **** form years ago and hit 220kg but my legs would not grow so I moved to ass to floor reps but i originally couldnt go past 120kg going this low and eventually worked it up.

Deads though i topped out at 220kg for one, never been super strong on those.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Ok so i'm interested to hear how my lifts compare to others on here.
> 
> I'm by no way that strong as I come from originally doing martial arts, then onto bodybuilding and now a bit of bodybuilding style weight lifting and MMA.
> 
> ...


Lol, this sounds like a boast thread you know those weights are decent!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That shoulder press is immense


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> That shoulder press is immense


look at my avi though, i'm pretty shoulder dominant, i've been trying to work on barbell shrugs trying to get to 300kg but i've hit a wall at 280kg for 1 rep and not the greatest rep either.

would love legs to match the rest of my strength though, would be alright but i keep getting bloody injured and now i'm stuck on isolation excersises as i have a hip pain centralised in the glute medius, been to sports therapist and had a massage, thats not really helped so next step osteo


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can barely bench half of my deadlift 1rm :/


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mate your as strong as a bull so i wouldnt worry about comparisons


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> I can barely bench half of my deadlift 1rm :/


I'd be dead chuffed a bench of half my best deadlift


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

M_at said:


> I'd be dead chuffed a bench of half my best deadlift


What is your bench/deadlift?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Best ever 100 & 230


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

My upper body strength is turd compared to lower.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

M_at said:


> Best ever 100 & 230


Nice mate, best ever 180 deadlift for 1 and 100 bench for 2 on decline (I rarely do flat bench)

Next cycle I'm determined to hit 100 bench for 5 and 200 for 1!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

for 8 reps.... hmm

well i weigh 88kg

deadlift i can get 3 out of 180kg

shoulders db press 40kg, that was at my last gym which i left last month and they were the highest dumbells

110kg bench for 8 reps JUST

thats the best i can do :/


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Bench is 160kg for 8

Shoulder press 150 kg for 8 reps but that's Smith machine lol

Deadlifts 180kg for 8 reps

Squats n/a - isolation exercises only  injury

Bodyweight is 14.0 stones


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Weight is 105kgs

Bench 150kg X 8

Deads 210 X 8

Squats 180 X 8


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Once again, for reference, here are the latest Commonwealth bench press records...http://commonwealthpf.homestead.com/Records/CwealthRawBenchOnly260313.htm


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Once again, for reference, here are the latest Commonwealth bench press records...http://commonwealthpf.homestead.com/Records/CwealthRawBenchOnly260313.htm


I don't understand that chart at all lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

8 reps?

I'm not in to cardio


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I don't understand that chart at all lol


It's not hard.

It tells you the record lifts in various categories. First the weight class, then the lifters name. His nationality and the weight lifted on what date and at which venue.

Overall it suggests we have oodles of potential national record holders here on ukm:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Once again, for reference, here are the latest Commonwealth bench press records...http://commonwealthpf.homestead.com/Records/CwealthRawBenchOnly260313.htm


Am I reading that right that the record is 235kg? I expected it to be much more, obviously not light by any means.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Am I reading that right that the record is 235kg? I expected it to be much more, obviously not light by any means.


These are raw lifts and will need to comply to competition criteria. None of this ass in the air, bouncing away, partial sh1te you see everybody doing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> These are raw lifts and will need to comply to competition criteria. None of this ass in the air, bouncing away, partial sh1te you see everybody doing.


Good I prefer it that way. How about drug testing?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Good I prefer it that way. How about drug testing?


There's no such thing as drug testing. Don't you watch the Olympics:laugh:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> There's no such thing as drug testing. Don't you watch the Olympics:laugh:


 :lol: hahahaha very true! I might enter then, did 180kg ages ago I reckon I could get past 200kg and do myself proud haha.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

To put things into context @Greyphantom is competing in the European Championships shortly and I believe his maximum bench is 150/160kg or thereabouts. Of course he has a big squat and an even bigger deadlift to go with it, but I feel a lot of people would struggle with their 'max' bench if doing them to competition standard...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Mingster said:


> To put things into context @Greyphantom is competing in the European Championships shortly and I believe his maximum bench is 150/160kg or thereabouts. Of course he has a big squat and an even bigger deadlift to go with it, but I feel a lot of people would struggle with their 'max' bench if doing them to competition standard...


You struggle with a bit less than your gym best when doing it to competition standard.

Even more so if you miss a first lift or get red lights.

Competition standard and what people do in the gym are poles apart


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

M_at said:


> You struggle with a bit less than your gym best when doing it to competition standard.
> 
> Even more so if you miss a first lift or get red lights.
> 
> Competition standard and what people do in the gym are poles apart


Don't leave your pb's in the gym, save them for the meets.

People shouldn't claim gym lifts as their pb's because they are not proper lifts. I've done partial squats with 350kg but I never claim them as a pb.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mingster said:


> To put things into context @Greyphantom is competing in the European Championships shortly and I believe his maximum bench is 150/160kg or thereabouts. Of course he has a big squat and an even bigger deadlift to go with it, but I feel a lot of people would struggle with their 'max' bench if doing them to competition standard...


i do mine with a flat back feet on the bench and touch my chest mingster ... but its not anyhting to be amazed about like you said.. 200kg lol wouldnt be getting anywhere near that


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Looking at peoples bench in relation to there squats/deads I'm going to hammer a guess that some of the bench weights quoted, there form is either ultra poor or they've added a few extra kg on so there penis looks bigger.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

before operation

Bench 115kg

Dumbell shoulder press 45kg

Deadlifts 170kg

Squat 140kg

5 months after operation and a month in gym

Bench 100kg

Dumbell shoulder press 36kg

Deadlifts 120kg

Squat 100kg


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Looking at peoples bench in relation to there squats/deads I'm going to hammer a guess that some of the bench weights quoted, there form is either ultra poor or they've added a few extra kg on so there penis looks bigger.


Or they slack on legs. I agree though looking through the pb threads can't help there is a lot of made up lifts.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Or they slack on legs. I agree though looking through the pb threads can't help there is a lot of made up lifts.


These threads are worthless without videos so that you know you are comparing like with like.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mingster said:


> These threads are worthless without videos so that you know you are comparing like with like.


very true, but on the other hand with the community on here you would have thought (well i would have) that most people are pretty strict with form......though that's probably naive thinking from me


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> These threads are worthless without videos so that you know you are comparing like with like.


Exactly I take any posts with a pinch of salt unless I have seen a video or 2 of them lift. Same as the people that claim 17 stone lean with no pics


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

57 kg bodyweight:

Bench: 50kg

Row: 40kg(I think)

Squat: 75kg

Deadlift: 100kg

Mil Press: 40kg

All are 3x5 except deadlift @ 1x5.

Squat Vid @ 65kg






Bench vid @ 45kg






These are from last year, didn't record my pb's unfortunately so will just have to take my word for it I guess. Though my records aren't actually that much more than these as had some time off.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> look at my avi though, i'm pretty shoulder dominant, i've been trying to work on barbell shrugs trying to get to 300kg but i've hit a wall at 280kg for 1 rep and not the greatest rep either.
> 
> would love legs to match the rest of my strength though, would be alright but i keep getting bloody injured and now i'm stuck on isolation excersises as i have a hip pain centralised in the glute medius, been to sports therapist and had a massage, thats not really helped so next step osteo


Funny you say that... first thing I did was look at your AVI and think, BIG shoulders, pressing and benching will be favored 

I'm about 120kg for 8 normally but I'm on a cut at the moment and managed 10 reps with the 10th spotted at 100kg last night. Might have been able to do 8 at 110 but was aiming for 10 and 100kg is a nice round number haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

For 8 reps i get roughly

95kg bench

160kg deadlift

110kg squat

50kg ohp (Barbell) weakest shoulders in the world lol

1rm

105kg bench

195kg dead

145kg squat

70kg OHP

still pretty weak but most of my training career has had to involve long periods of dieting as i was a reet fatty lol


----------



## Strength_Asylum (Apr 23, 2013)

Bench - 80kg for 8. 100kg 1RM.

Squat - 140kg for 8. 170kg 1RM.

Dead - 140kg for 8. 160kg 1RM.

Dumbell Shoulder Press - 35kg for 8.

Gaz.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Am I reading that right that the record is 235kg? I expected it to be much more, obviously not light by any means.


Actually, there's an English guy just done 237.5 for the GBPF record which is drug tested for those that care.

PL is also a lot different to a gym bench which people seem to forget. Having a spotter heave the weight up after you've bounced it off your chest and with your **** in the air isn't going to be passed in comp. So all in all, its irrelevant. As is posting lifts on a forum without any video proof.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure why people have problems with video's tbh. We all have mobile phones. I asked a guy who claimed to be a coach for vids the other day but no response. Funny, all the coach's I know swear by video as an instructional tool...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

mikex101 said:


> Actually, there's an English guy just done 237.5 for the GBPF record which is drug tested for those that care.
> 
> PL is also a lot different to a gym bench which people seem to forget. Having a spotter heave the weight up after you've bounced it off your chest and with your **** in the air isn't going to be passed in comp. So all in all, its irrelevant. As is posting lifts on a forum without any video proof.


I used to be a woeful bencher but I read a lot of literature and watched many a video on competition bench pressing.

Put 20kg on my 1rm just setting myself up like the comp guys do.

Just taking the weight off the rack rather than lifting it off makes that bit of a difference.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'm not sure why people have problems with video's tbh. We all have mobile phones. I asked a guy who claimed to be a coach for vids the other day but no response. Funny, all the coach's I know swear by video as an instructional tool...


Couldn't agree more. I film a lot of my lifting and its amazing that more people don't. Watching where you break down on a lift can lead to immediate improvements.

I know a 'coach' who is the same. Probably because he looks like a runt and just thinks he knows everything!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I used to be a woeful bencher but I read a lot of literature and watched many a video on competition bench pressing.
> 
> Put 20kg on my 1rm just setting myself up like the comp guys do.
> 
> Just taking the weight off the rack rather than lifting it off makes that bit of a difference.


Dave Tate. "so you think you can bench"

Im right arnt I? lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> Actually, there's an English guy just done 237.5 for the GBPF record which is drug tested for those that care.
> 
> PL is also a lot different to a gym bench which people seem to forget. Having a spotter heave the weight up after you've bounced it off your chest and with your **** in the air isn't going to be passed in comp. So all in all, its irrelevant. As is posting lifts on a forum without any video proof.


There's lots of different records depending on the federation. The list I posted was just a typical example. It's a bit like darts lol. A lot of the better competitors join the same federation.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Mingster said:


> There's lots of different records depending on the federation. The list I posted was just a typical example. It's a bit like darts lol. A lot of the better competitors join the same federation.


True. But we all know the IPF is the only true fed for tested athletes.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> True. But we all know the IPF is the only true fed for tested athletes.


Was just explaining that the records posted earlier are not necessarily the heaviest weights ever lifted, as there is some variation in lifts just as there is in the lifting criteria required by various feds.

TBH I couldn't guess my 8 rep max bench as I wouldn't be able to hold my benching position for 8 reps...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

mikex101 said:


> Dave Tate. "so you think you can bench"
> 
> Im right arnt I? lol


Lmfao that was the main one yeah!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mingster said:


> To put things into context @Greyphantom is competing in the European Championships shortly and I believe his maximum bench is 150/160kg or thereabouts. Of course he has a big squat and an even bigger deadlift to go with it, but I feel a lot of people would struggle with their 'max' bench if doing them to competition standard...


its sitting at 150 atm mate, and that was a lucky pass as the ref was quick so it was nearly a touch and go... squat is sitting ok atm but needs 20-40kg to make it better and deads do alright tbh 

personally I have no idea what my 8rm is... hell these days I rarely go over 5 reps even on warm ups and just do 2 on the same weight for a start... this has helped me work the technique better for comps which is my aim really... squats I could prob get 200 or so bench prob 115 or thereabouts and deads prob 250 or so... but like I said never tested it so they are pure guessery...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oh and for vids check my log...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Was just explaining that the records posted earlier are not necessarily the heaviest weights ever lifted, as there is some variation in lifts just as there is in the lifting criteria required by various feds.
> 
> TBH I couldn't guess my 8 rep max bench as I wouldn't be able to hold my benching position for 8 reps...


I know. Was a dig at you at all.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Greyphantom said:


> oh and for vids check my log...


how many logs you got!

what are you pulling now out of interest D?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

squat 180kg for 8

dead 235 kg for 8

bench 160kg for 8

incline bench 130 for 8

standing strict mill press 90kg for 8

leg press 700kg for 8


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mikex101 said:


> how many logs you got!
> 
> what are you pulling now out of interest D?


one on each board I visit mate, tbh its pretty much a cut and paste of the tm one... last comp got a fairly easy 317.5... tomorrow is my last heavy day for deads training wise and if I reach my tripple goal it should be better come comp day


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> one on each board I visit mate, tbh its pretty much a cut and paste of the tm one... last comp got a fairly easy 317.5... tomorrow is my last heavy day for deads training wise and if I reach my tripple goal it should be better come comp day


What weight do you compete at? Jealous of your dead!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> squat 180kg for 8
> 
> dead 235 kg for 8
> 
> ...


You must look a machine


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

sckeane said:


> You must look a machine


Some say so still feel small tho 250 lbs at 6 ft 10-12%


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Greyphantom said:


> one on each board I visit mate, tbh its pretty much a cut and paste of the tm one... last comp got a fairly easy 317.5... tomorrow is my last heavy day for deads training wise and if I reach my tripple goal it should be better come comp day


Nice one mate. ive got max dead coming up so looking for a big old PB myself!



kingdale said:


> What weight do you compete at? Jealous of your dead!


I wouldn't be! lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Don't leave your pb's in the gym, save them for the meets.
> 
> People shouldn't claim gym lifts as their pb's because they are not proper lifts. I've done partial squats with 350kg but I never claim them as a pb.


I used to think I could squat 260 because I could flex my knees a bit now struggling to 8 rep 160kg properly, lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

deads 220 for 8

squats 140 for 8

bench 120 for 8


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

compared to my body size i'm not that strong at all

bench 80kg

deadlift 140kg

squat 80kg

i see other lads in the gym lift alot more. and sometimes i feel a bit envious but then i look in the mirror and say . hey your getting some good muscle it don't matter what weight you lift. its your form.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

kingdale said:


> What weight do you compete at? Jealous of your dead!


110kg class mate... both the open and masters 1 cos I am an old git  its alright but still needs work...



mikex101 said:


> Nice one mate. ive got max dead coming up so looking for a big old PB myself!
> 
> I wouldn't be! lol


ah our old battle then Mike... no straps this time hey  and no hitching like all you strong men do


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Greyphantom said:


> ah our old battle then Mike... no straps this time hey  and no hitching like all you strong men do


When did I use straps?

You've got me on the hitch, but I was after several reps at 300 so you've got to let me off on that one!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mikex101 said:


> When did I use straps?
> 
> You've got me on the hitch, but I was after several reps at 300 so you've got to let me off on that one!


true mate, sorry automatic reaction to you strongman types  oooooh ok... just this once mind...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Greyphantom said:


> true mate, sorry automatic reaction to you strongman types  oooooh ok... just this once mind...


you're a true gent!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mikex101 said:


> you're a true gent!


lol that and youre bigger than me...


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

weight 19.5 stone

bench 8 reps 180kg 220kg 1 rep best ever

shoulder press 8 reps 140kg

squat 8 reps 140kg (not been higher than this in 3 years due to ventral hernia

deadlift dont do due to hernia


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Don't leave your pb's in the gym, save them for the meets.


I tried. But some harsh judging didn't help


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Squat 180kg x8

Not sure about bench, I've done 130kg x10 a while back, hit 140 3x5 earlier this evening

Deadlifts 230kg x8


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Some people have said people seem like they may be making lifts up here but to me and this is just me, I can't see any lifts that look unrealistic.

The only thing I wonder is form though, for exmaple on bench press how far do people go down? and how deep on squats.

If they are deadlifting with poor form then ok as its still a good lift if its heavy regardless of their form and it's not my job to worry about the future of their back


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=226570

LET'S GET INTERESTING


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Some people have said people seem like they may be making lifts up here but to me and this is just me, I can't see any lifts that look unrealistic.
> 
> The only thing I wonder is form though, for exmaple on bench press how far do people go down? and how deep on squats.
> 
> If they are deadlifting with poor form then ok as its still a good lift if its heavy regardless of their form and it's not my job to worry about the future of their back


Well, and not picking on you as I don't know your bodyweight, age etc, as well as there are plenty of people claiming in excess of your 145x8, you pb x8 would possibly equate to a 170 1RM which is pretty close to many national records. 160x8 is something like a 190+ 1RM which would win a lot of national comps, especially at a sub 90kg bodyweight...and so on, and so on...

Again some recent competitive results...http://www.gbpf.org.uk/docs/competition-results/2013/2013EnglishBenchResults.pdf


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Well, and not picking on you as I don't know your bodyweight, age etc, as well as there are plenty of people claiming in excess of your 145x8, you pb x8 would possibly equate to a 170 1RM which is pretty close to many national records. 160x8 is something like a 190+ 1RM which would win a lot of national comps, especially at a sub 90kg bodyweight...and so on, and so on...
> 
> Again some recent competitive results...http://www.gbpf.org.uk/docs/competition-results/2013/2013EnglishBenchResults.pdf


are these natty records? me personally my 1RM is not much more than my 8 at 155. It's not an official equation that people that can lift 145 can lift 170 for 1. I personally never really train for a 1RM and almost always hit 8 reps or above. I don't know but I very much doubt I could do 170kg. I plan to hit 140kg this week, 145 if i'm feeling strong so I will try and remember to film it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As I haven't gone above 5 reps for ages, I will estimate my lifts.

DL : 200 * 8

SQ : 180 * 8

BP : 125 * 8

Maybe slightly higher on the DL.

I have no intention of trying this cardio-based routine though and will stick to ultra-abbreviated HIT training


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Mingster, interestingly, all of my lifts for 8 reps are approx 75% of my 1RM.

For example, 155 * 8 = 1RM of 205KG using HGs formula (trademarked)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @Mingster, interestingly, all of my lifts for 8 reps are approx 75% of my 1RM.
> 
> For example, 155 * 8 = 1RM of 205KG using HGs formula (trademarked)


Probably about right I reckon. I can usually get 4 with 90% but, as you say, rarely go high enough to test my 8. I couldn't maintain my benching position for 8 reps to set what that would be that's for certain


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> are these natty records? me personally my 1RM is not much more than my 8 at 155. It's not an official equation that people that can lift 145 can lift 170 for 1. I personally never really train for a 1RM and almost always hit 8 reps or above. I don't know but I very much doubt I could do 170kg. I plan to hit 140kg this week, 145 if i'm feeling strong so I will try and remember to film it.


I don't believe in natty records tbh.

Drug testing allows for a fair bit of latitude with test levels, up to 200mg in some cases. I'm not expert but I'm fairly confident I could pass a drug test with 3 weeks notice and that would be using test not one of the more subtle, more difficult to detect peds...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

havent tested my 8 reps max in many lifts but odd session i recall from top of my head

deadlift260x8

18 inch deadlift 300kx8

i think ive squatted 220x7-8

benched 145x8


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bench 80

Squat 100

Deads 140

I've been cutting for about 2 years though so some days I actually eat I can lift more...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Bench 80
> 
> Squat 100
> 
> ...


That's my excuse for being weak too


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

sckeane said:


> You must look a machine


These should be pretty standard lift amounts for the amount of tren, test etc people smash on this forum.. LOL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Everyone on this thread are welcome to join the UKM Lifting League in Strength and Power section


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> 110kg class mate... both the open and masters 1 cos I am an old git  its alright but still needs work...
> 
> ah our old battle then Mike... no straps this time hey  *and no hitching like all you strong men do*


Oi you ****er I don't hitch! But thats cause I am from a PL background (and indeed still play)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

B4PJS said:


>


Say goodbye to your back if you keep squatting like that mate.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Looking at peoples bench in relation to there squats/deads I'm going to hammer a guess that some of the bench weights quoted, there form is either ultra poor *or they've added a few extra kg on so there penis looks bigger.*


You are right, its like when people juice up when pretty young or post greyscale blurred half nude pictures of themselves on the internet then try to make out others are doing it for the image.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Iss the weight division in kg? and is the weight column in lbs?



Mingster said:


> Once again, for reference, here are the latest Commonwealth bench press records...http://commonwealthpf.homestead.com/Records/CwealthRawBenchOnly260313.htm


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> Iss the weight division in kg? and is the weight column in lbs?


All kg's...

Here are the recent GBPF results...http://www.gbpf.org.uk/competitions/results/


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Cheers mate take a look at this now



Mingster said:


> All kg's...
> 
> Here are the recent GBPF results...http://www.gbpf.org.uk/competitions/results/


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Set out a little odd this the first person in the 'English Bench Press' column 'abi graham' does it state that his weight class is 63kg? and on 3 attempts in flight 1 he got 62.5, 67.5 and a final of 72.5?? just trying to understand the structure of the layout of this graph am interested..


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Ok you can all have a laugh at my expense now.

For 10 reps l can........

Bench 45kg, Deadlift 90kg, OHP 35kg, Squat 80kg.

Those numbers will be increased by 2.5kg for bench, 0 for deads (only just moved up from 80kg last week) 5kg for OHP and 10 for squat in the next couple of weeks.

Go me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> Set out a little odd this the first person in the 'English Bench Press' column 'abi graham' does it state that his weight class is 63kg? and on 3 attempts in flight 1 he got 62.5, 67.5 and a final of 72.5?? just trying to understand the structure of the layout of this graph am interested..


Abi is a woman (W) bodyweight 61.10 in the 63kg class. Her 3 successfull lifts are listed. Lifts in red are failures. Lifts in green are max successful lift.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Hahah i did think it was a woman my bad  :lol: but i don't see no boxes filled green here mate they are Red - failures, Yellows and then just blank boxes but with a column stating BP Result. so third 1 down David Brown at a BWT of 58.10 got a 1. 70 2.75 and 3. 77.5 but he failed that so his end result was 75? are you a powerlifter yourself?



Mingster said:


> Abi is a woman (W) bodyweight 61.10 in the 63kg class. Her 3 successfull lifts are listed. Lifts in red are failures. Lifts in green are max successful lift.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> Hahah i did think it was a woman my bad  :lol: but i don't see no boxes filled green here mate they are Red - failures, Yellows and then just blank boxes but with a column stating BP Result. so third 1 down David Brown at a BWT of 58.10 got a 1. 70 2.75 and 3. 77.5 but he failed that so his end result was 75? are you a powerlifter yourself?


The column marked BP Result is green? But yes, that's right with Dave Brown.

I used to compete when I was younger lol. If you are thinking of giving it a go you won't regret it. You don't have to have the huge lifts people claim, although the lifting criteria is a great deal stricter than a typical gym lift. Other lifters are very supportive and the main challenge is to beat your own personal bests rather than beat your opponents...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Say goodbye to your back if you keep squatting like that mate.


As I am sure I said somewhere, this vid was a form check vid that gave me a lot of pointers about a year ago. Haven't rechecked recently though so could be as bad still


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Ok you can all have a laugh at my expense now.
> 
> For 10 reps l can........
> 
> ...


Got my first set of 3 x 10 reps of 45kg on bench with good form on Saturday so im gonna load up to big monster weights of 50kg next time


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mingster said:


> The column marked BP Result is green? But yes, that's right with Dave Brown.
> 
> I used to compete when I was younger lol. If you are thinking of giving it a go you won't regret it. You don't have to have the huge lifts people claim, although the lifting criteria is a great deal stricter than a typical gym lift. Other lifters are very supportive and the main challenge is to beat your own personal bests rather than beat your opponents...


this is so true, often your "competition" will end up helping you and encouraging you to lift more... you do get the occasional d1ck but more often than not the people lifting are awesome and speaking english or not all know the universal language of squat, bench and dead


----------

